# Onderweg! - Wat is er onderweg naar jouw collectie?



## Proenski

Leek me leuk om een draadje te starten waar je jouw aanschaf kan posten die nog onder weg is.

Hier kijk ik naar uit: de Stuckx Bull


----------



## Proenski

18 views maar niemand die iets onderweg heeft? :-s


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> 18 views maar niemand die iets onderweg heeft? :-s


Wel een beetje ongeduldig ..... minder dan een uur nadat je deze post geplaatst hebt klagen over het gebrek aan reacties? Meeste mensen hebben wat anders aan hun hoofd zaterdag rond middernacht ;-)

Maar goed, ik doe mee - wij hebben "iets" onderweg, alleen weet ik niet wanneer en hoe deze precies gaan uitzien: MKII Key West 
Er zijn 6 varianten en wij hebben 2 exemplaren in bestelling, 1x Plank Order, 1x General Order. Mogelijk voor beiden de Pepsi versie met white-gilt wijzerplaat; mogelijk kiezen we voor eentje de black-gilt plaat. Die keuze is nog niet gemaakt.








Verder zit ook nog MKII's Project 300 (Seamaster 300 homage) in the pijplijn; daar zijn nog minder details van bekend.
MKII horloges zijn erg mooi, maar je moet ook een hoop geduld hebben; we wachten op de kop af al 4 jaar op de Key West en bijna 6 jaar op het Project 300 horloge ........


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Leek me leuk om een draadje te starten waar je jouw aanschaf kan posten die nog onder weg is.
> 
> Hier kijk ik naar uit: de Stuckx Bull
> 
> View attachment 6692890


Jij ook al Proenski, was je niet wat bang van het forse en de L2L van de Bull? :-x

Bij mij deze:


----------



## JohnGo

MHe225 said:


> Wel een beetje ongeduldig ..... minder dan een uur nadat je deze post geplaatst hebt klagen over het gebrek aan reacties? Meeste mensen hebben wat anders aan hun hoofd zaterdag rond middernacht ;-)
> 
> Maar goed, ik doe mee - wij hebben "iets" onderweg, alleen weet ik niet wanneer en hoe deze precies gaan uitzien: MKII Key West
> Er zijn 6 varianten en wij hebben 2 exemplaren in bestelling, 1x Plank Order, 1x General Order. Mogelijk voor beiden de Pepsi versie met white-gilt wijzerplaat; mogelijk kiezen we voor eentje de black-gilt plaat. Die keuze is nog niet gemaakt.
> 
> View attachment 6693826
> 
> Verder zit ook nog MKII's Project 300 (Seamaster 300 homage) in the pijplijn; daar zijn nog minder details van bekend.
> MKII horloges zijn erg mooi, maar je moet ook een hoop geduld hebben; we wachten op de kop af al 4 jaar op de Key West en bijna 6 jaar op het Project 300 horloge ........


MHe,

Ik wil niet onrespectvol klinken, want we zijn allemaal liefhebbers met onze eigen smaken en keuzes die we maken. Ik weet ook wel dat Bill Yao van MKII geen prutser is, maar ik krijg hier een beetje een Steinhart PanAm-gevoel bij. Begrijp me niet verkeerd, het zijn tophorloges en hommages maar geef ze dan een beetje een eigenheid, zoals in het verleden wel gebeurde bij de MKII's. Dit is gewoon een Rolex GMT zonder kroonbescherming uit de 60's met een MKII-dial... Daar gaat Bill toch weer geen jaren over doen??? Of zie ik het verkeerd? Educate me ;-)


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Wel een beetje ongeduldig ..... minder dan een uur nadat je deze post geplaatst hebt klagen over het gebrek aan reacties? Meeste mensen hebben wat anders aan hun hoofd zaterdag rond middernacht ;-)


Niet ongeduldig, eerder enthousiast ;-) :-d


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Jij ook al Proenski, was je niet wat bang van het forse en de L2L van de Bull? :-x


Het is een beetje een gok maar de 2L2 is niet groter dan mijn Steinhart O1V en gezien het model denk ik dat ie wel goed "valt"


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> MHe,
> 
> Ik wil niet onrespectvol klinken, want we zijn allemaal liefhebbers met onze eigen smaken en keuzes die we maken. Ik weet ook wel dat Bill Yao van MKII geen prutser is, maar ik krijg hier een beetje een Steinhart PanAm-gevoel bij. Begrijp me niet verkeerd, het zijn tophorloges en hommages maar geef ze dan een beetje een eigenheid, zoals in het verleden wel gebeurde bij de MKII's. Dit is gewoon een Rolex GMT zonder kroonbescherming uit de 60's met een MKII-dial... Daar gaat Bill toch weer geen jaren over doen??? Of zie ik het verkeerd? Educate me ;-)


Die MKII zijn zeker niet lelijk maar wat zijn dat voor wachttijden? Dat is krankzinnig als je het mij vraagt, slecht project management?

PanAm gevoel??


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Die MKII zijn zeker niet lelijk maar wat zijn dat voor wachttijden? Dat is krankzinnig als je het mij vraagt, slecht project management?
> 
> PanAm gevoel??











http://wornandwound.com/2015/06/05/introducing-the-steinhart-ocean-one-vintage-dual-time/


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> View attachment 6699882
> 
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/2015/06/05/introducing-the-steinhart-ocean-one-vintage-dual-time/


Ach, de meeste horloge ontwerpen zijn wel gebaseerd op iets uit het verleden. Daar heb ik ook niets op tegen maar ik vind het wel "gepast" als men er een eigen draai aangeeft en niet een directe kopie maakt. Ik moet zeggen dat die PanAM Steinhart me steeds meer aanspreekt maar niet het vrij forse prijskaartje ;-)

Maar vind je het wel of niet geslaagd?


----------



## MHe225

JohnGo said:


> .... ik krijg hier een beetje een Steinhart PanAm-gevoel bij. Begrijp me niet verkeerd, het zijn tophorloges en hommages maar geef ze dan een beetje een eigenheid, zoals in het verleden wel gebeurde bij de MKII's. Dit is gewoon een Rolex GMT zonder kroonbescherming uit de 60's met een MKII-dial ... Educate me ;-)


Educate me - dat zal een beetje moeilijk worden, 4+ jaar geschiedenis en honderden pagina's posts samenvatten is geen sinecure. Vooral als er dan ook nog discussie / meningsverschil / onduidelijkheid over originelen is.

Steinhart PanAm - ook daar zit geschiedenis aan vast. Steinhart heeft MKII op onelegante wijze de pas afgesneden en een vlotte en schaamteloze kopie van MKII's PanAm homage gemaakt. En deze op de markt gebracht voordat de KeyWest het daglicht gezien heeft in een poging te kapitaliseren op het "succes" van de KeyWest. Een homage van een homage, dus. Een kopie van een kopie, zo U wilt ..... Daar zijn heel wat (harde) woorden aan vuil gemaakt.

Meneer Yao probeert inderdaad zo dicht mogelijk bij de Rolex PanAm uit te komen; probleem is dat het bestaan -en de geschiedenis- van dit horloge (nog steeds) door sommige mensen betwist wordt. Maar goed, er zijn ook mensen die volhouden dat "wij" nooit op de maan geweest zijn.
Het leuke / interessante is dat een deel van meneer Yao's vaste klanten en afnemers verzamelaars van klassieke / antieke Rolex horloges zijn. Echter, ze zijn te bang / huiverig deze kostbare kleinoden daadwerkelijk te dragen.Zij zijn van mening dat MKII's homages voldoende dicht bij de originelen komen dat deze nagenoeg uitwisselbaar zijn, echter een stuk betaalbaarder en robuuster (omdat ze nieuw zijn) en waterdicht, en ..... etc.

Ik begrijp dat deze horloges niet voor iedereen zijn (zeker niet gegeven de lange wachttijden). Mij zul je niet met een Parnis-Rolex zien (of vergelijkbaar) en ik heb problemen met de Steinhart, met name hoe die tot stand gekomen is. MKII herontwerpt deze homages helemaal vanaf nul en ik heb waardering voor de tijd en moeite en het oog voor detail dat met deze horloges gemoeid is. En dus ben ik bereid lang te wachten, de vraagprijs te betalen en heb ik er geen moeite mee met deze "klonen" rond te lopen. Dat ziet niet iedereen zo en dat moet kunnen. Nogmaals, het blijft een hele fijne lijn en ik vind dat meneer Yao / MKII niet / nimmer over de schreef gaat. Dat gevoel heb ik evenwel niet bij andere aanbieders.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Steinhart PanAm - ook daar zit geschiedenis aan vast. Steinhart heeft MKII op onelegante wijze de pas afgesneden en een vlotte en schaamteloze kopie van MKII's PanAm homage gemaakt. En deze op de markt gebracht voordat de KeyWest het daglicht gezien heeft in een poging te kapitaliseren op het "succes" van de KeyWest. Een homage van een homage, dus. Een kopie van een kopie, zo U wilt ..... Daar zijn heel wat (harde) woorden aan vuil gemaakt.
> 
> Meneer Yao probeert inderdaad zo dicht mogelijk bij de Rolex PanAm uit te komen; probleem is dat het bestaan -en de geschiedenis- van dit horloge (nog steeds) door sommige mensen betwist wordt. Maar goed, er zijn ook mensen die volhouden dat "wij" nooit op de maan geweest zijn.
> Het leuke / interessante is dat een deel van meneer Yao's vaste klanten en afnemers verzamelaars van klassieke / antieke Rolex horloges zijn. Echter, ze zijn te bang / huiverig deze kostbare kleinoden daadwerkelijk te dragen.Zij zijn van mening dat MKII's homages voldoende dicht bij de originelen komen dat deze nagenoeg uitwisselbaar zijn, echter een stuk betaalbaarder en robuuster (omdat ze nieuw zijn) en waterdicht, en ..... etc.


Ik ken die discussie verder niet en niet omdat ik Steinhart zou willen verdedigen maar als je (Yao) er zo lang over doet om een horloge op de markt te brengen dan kun je er donder op zeggen dat er iemand anders met het idee aan de haal gaat. Een goed Hollands gezegde is niet voor niets; als er twee honden vechten om een been dan gaat de derde er mee heen... En met alle respect maar "herontwerpen" zoals jij het noemt hoeft echt niet zo lang te duren zeker niet als je zo dicht bij het orgineel wil blijven. Het enige wat je doet is een kopie maken met verbeterde specs, puur en simpel.

Persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat horloges gebruiksvoorwerpen zijn; ik heb dan ook weinig op met "kluisverzamelaars". Ik snap het wel vanuit een investerings standpunt maar in mijn optiek leef je in het hier en nu en moet je genieten van je collectie.

P.S. je kunt het woord horloges hier ook vervangen door kunst/ schilderijen/ juwelen etc. etc ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> ... als je (Yao) er zo lang over doet om een horloge op de markt te brengen dan kun je er donder op zeggen dat er iemand anders met het idee aan de haal gaat.


Ook dat risico is uitvoerig aan bod gekomen en bediscussieerd. En zeker in deze moderne tijd: meneer Yao deelt de voortgang in zijn forum en op FaceBook en zo kreeg Steinhart het ontwerp op een presenteerblaadje aangereikt.



Proenski said:


> Persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat horloges gebruiksvoorwerpen zijn; ik heb dan ook weinig op met "kluisverzamelaars". Ik snap het wel vanuit een investerings standpunt maar in mijn optiek leef je in het hier en nu en moet je genieten van je collectie.


Daar ben ik het dus helemaal mee eens en dus worden al mijn horloges gedragen, van de "top dogs" tot de tool watches tot de vintage klokjes. Ik kijk natuurlijk wel een beetje uit waaraan ik ze blootstel. Maar gedragen worden ze.
Ik moet altijd een beetje lachen als iemand "huilt" over 'n krasje of deukje en dan het horloge wil laten reviseren, oppoetsen, onderdelen vervangen, soms zelfs verkopen. Natuurlijk sta ik niet te juichen als een van mijn horloges iets oploopt, maar zoals je zegt, het blijven gebruiksvoorwerpen. En dus tonen ze allemaal "battlescars". Dat maakt ze helemaal "mijn". Ikzelf ben ook de jaren niet helemaal ongeschonden doorgekomen, draag een aantal lelijke lidtekens mee, en zie zichtbaar ouder en verfomfaaider uit. Gelukkig is mijn vrouw nog niet voornemens om mij in te ruilen voor een nieuwer / jonger exemplaar.

Dat allemaal gezegd hebbend (even opscheppen), vanochtend mijn persoonlijk record op de halve marathon met bijna 1 minuut (59 sec om precies te zijn) scherper gesteld. Nu 1:34:37. Ik liep mijn vorige PR ook in de Houston halve marathon.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Ook dat risico is uitvoerig aan bod gekomen en bediscussieerd. En zeker in deze moderne tijd: meneer Yao deelt de voortgang in zijn forum en op FaceBook en zo kreeg Steinhart het ontwerp op een presenteerblaadje aangereikt.


Ik vind het wel grappig dat het vingertje naar Steinhart gaat, ze hadden de O1V al waarvan je ook duidelijk kunt zien waar de inspiratie vandaan komt dus het is niet zo gek dat ze daar een vervolg op maken. Volgens mij hadden zo ook al eerder een PanAm geinspireerd model:









Maar hoe je het ook wendt of keert Steinhart is niet de enige die ideeen uit het verleden haalt en hoe je het ook bekijkt, ze kijken allemaal naar het orgineel en dat is in dit geval een Rolex. Overigens vind ik wel dat Steinhart er met de O1V Dual meer een eigen draai aangeeft maar dat terzijde. En ik zie het ook niet als de pas afsnijden, liefhebbers hebben zo hun eigen smaak en voorkeuren die laten zich echt niet verleiden dat een model dat ze niet mooi vinden, toch?









Of telt de Squale niet omdat ze de bezelkleuren omdraaien? ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Om een beetje bij het topic te blijven en tegelijk inhaken op de re-issue/ hommage/ kopieen etc. ga ik een beetje smokkelen;

Deze is niet onderweg (nog) maar vind 'm wel mooi en interessant, zeker de blauwe versie. Foto geleend van Worn and Wound


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Ach, de meeste horloge ontwerpen zijn wel gebaseerd op iets uit het verleden. Daar heb ik ook niets op tegen maar ik vind het wel "gepast" als men er een eigen draai aangeeft en niet een directe kopie maakt. Ik moet zeggen dat die PanAM Steinhart me steeds meer aanspreekt maar niet het vrij forse prijskaartje ;-)
> 
> Maar vind je het wel of niet geslaagd?


Geslaagd, zijnde goed gejat van Steinhart, als we het verhaal van onze MHe225 hierachter horen, ik was daar niet van op de hoogte. Yao zal wel gegadigden genoeg vinden om met die MSRP van 1395,-$ en het feit dat er maar 250 van gemaakt worden ze nog te slijten, alhoewel Steinhart de kaper op de kust is met visueel hetzelfde.


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Geslaagd, zijnde goed gejat van Steinhart, als we het verhaal van onze MHe225 hierachter horen, ik was daar niet van op de hoogte. Yao zal wel gegadigden genoeg vinden om met die MSRP van 1395,-$ en het feit dat er maar 250 van gemaakt worden ze nog te slijten, alhoewel Steinhart de kaper op de kust is met visueel hetzelfde.


Dat probeer ik te zeggen; ik vind het niet geheel terecht dat Steinhart hier de zwarte piet krijgt toegespeeld. Beiden baseren zich op een ontwerp van Rolex. Dat Steinhart blijkbaar sneller kan schakelen vind ik niet iets dat je tegen ze kunt gebruiken. Je kunt het ook omdraaien; waarom doet mr. Yao er zo lang over om een replica op de markt te brengen?

Ik zie Steinharts O1V dual ook meer als een hommage en de MKII als een replica.. Daar zit een subtiel verschil tussen ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Oeps, impuls aankoop. Zoekend naar een blauwe duiker (beatertje) kwam ik deze tegen voor een zacht prijsje. De Seiko Turtle X zet ik op mijn verlanglijstje maar dan in het zwart.


----------



## JohnGo

Proenski said:


> Oeps, impuls aankoop. Zoekend naar een blauwe duiker (beatertje) kwam ik deze tegen voor een zacht prijsje. De Seiko Turtle X zet ik op mijn verlanglijstje maar dan in het zwart.
> 
> View attachment 6742274


Ik ben de laatste tijd ook wel gecharmeerd door de Citizen-duikers, laatst nog aan het twijfelen tussen deze en z'n auto broertje, die de kroon in spiegelbeeld heeft:









Maar de SRP-turtle roept nog harder momenteel


----------



## Proenski

JohnGo said:


> Ik ben de laatste tijd ook wel gecharmeerd door de Citizen-duikers, laatst nog aan het twijfelen tussen deze en z'n auto broertje, die de kroon in spiegelbeeld heeft:
> 
> View attachment 6783874
> 
> 
> Maar de SRP-turtle roept nog harder momenteel


Persoonlijk zou ik zou gek worden van een kroon aan de "verkeerde kant" maar het lijkt met wel handig als je je horloge aan je rechterpols draagt.


----------



## merl

Besteld en over enkele weken in huis.
Voor mij is de Orion 38 het mooiste Nomos model momenteel. Hopelijk bevalt deze beter dan de Tangomat die ik eerder gehad heb. Pluspunten t.o.v. de Tangomat: geen cijfer uurmarkeringen, normalere lugs en meer kleur . Het horloge heeft een van de nieuwe Nomos DUW (handwind) uurwerken met het door Nomos ontwikkelde swing system.









En dit bandje voor de Nomos









En nu het lange  wachten.


----------



## TheMaestro

Heb deze onderweg, ik hoop dat-ie morgen afgeleverd wordt.

Is net voor de storm uit de USA kunnen geraken.

Nog geen eigen foto, deze is van de vorige eigenaar. Alle krediet voor hem.


----------



## sv3rr3

Focus vanaf nu iets meer op dress watches, dus daarom deze Seiko SNXS77k aangeschaft.. Woensdag binnen dus nog even geduld.. 

Prachtige betaalbare klok met automatisch uurwerk en vloeiende wijzer..


----------



## TheMaestro

Hij 's binnen!

Superklokje hoor!
Nu eigen foto's.





Supervette band, elke schakel bestaande uit 5 losse delen.





Lunette matcht mooi met de band.


----------



## Great destinyman

Er is zoveel onderweg, kan niet wachten :-d!

Eerste, een oude Timex handopwinder met een m24 uurwerk, ligt bij de douane te ronken.(helaas geen foto, ebay was mij te snel af met het verwijderen van de advertentie)
Tweede, een oude Elgin handopwinder, ligt te ronken bij m'n horlogemaker.
Derde, een oude Bulova handopwinder, ook bij de horlogemaker.


----------



## Proenski

Hoewel ik niet echt "into" vintage ben, kon ik dit 5-je niet laten liggen. Een online koopje waar ik me geen buil aan kan vallen


----------



## JohnGo

Ik ben al een tijdje aan het lonken naar oude chronografen oftewel stopwatches. Ik herinner me die dingen nog rond de nek van de turnleraars van de oude stempel toen ik nog school liep.

Ik heb voor een zacht prijsje een vintage 7jewels stopwatch-chronograaf 'in werkende staat' van het merk Sportex aangeschaft. Er zit ook een origineel doosje bij van Leonidas maar ik denk niet dat dit oorspronkelijk bij dit exemplaar hoort, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken natuurlijk daar Sportex blijkbaar tot de Leonidas groep hoorde indertijd. En er is blijkbaar ook een link met Heuer stopwatches, maar hetgeen ik vind van info is betrekkelijk summier. Dit is een 30 seconden chronograaf en volgens de verkoper werd deze gebruikt bij rally events. Kan iemand mij nog iets meer vertellen over deze chrono en waarvoor deze allemaal gebruikt werden? Ik denk dat deze rond eind 60's begin 70's gemaakt werden, maar dit is een pure gok afgaand op de wijzerplaat. Ben benieuwd!

Foto verkoper:









Ik had de eigenaar en verkoper gevraagd naar wat bijkomende info over de levenswandel van deze stopwatch, toen kreeg ik dit - wel heel - verhelderend antwoord :-! :

" LEVENSWANDEL " VAN DE CHRONOGRAAF - LEONIDAS - SPORTEX.
Deze rare omschrijving houdt in dat dit interessant instrument, wij noemden het ook "chronometer", zijn diensten heeft bewezen op verschillende prestaties in verband met de sporten in de auto branche.
Toentertijd was ik lid van A.M.U. (Antwerp Motor Union) en hierdoor werd dikwijls door de R.A.C.B (Royal Automobiel Club België) onze assistentie om zowel baan- of stand commissarissen te leveren.

1/ De eerste stand-tussenkomsten waren de verschillende F.1 races in Europa. Detail :


Spa - Francorchamps ( 3 x ) België.

Zolder ( 2 x ) België

Nivelles - Nijvel ( 1 x ) België.

Jarama ( 1 x ) Spanje.

Silverstone ( 1 x ) Groot-Brittannië.

Nürburgring ( 1 x ) West-Duitsland.

Hockenheim ( 1 x) Oostenrijk.

Monza ( 1 x ) Italië.

Omloop Pierre Ricard ( 2 x ) Frankrijk.

Zandhoven ( 2 x ) Nederland.

2/ Verschillende " 24 u " races op vele van deze circuits, vooral Spa, Zolder en Nürburgring.

3/ Later, in combinatie met mijn beroepsbezigheden(verkoopdirecteur bij een Ford Dealership), bestuurslid (actief & passief) van de organisatie : " De 3 Zustersteden " deze benaming vond zijn oorsprong in Brugge/Gent/Antwerpen - periode 1973-1976, rally competitie.
Dit was zowel als deelnemer met de toen bekende Cortina GT 1.6 uitgerust met dubbele Weber carburators of omloop contoleur(tijdcontroles)= interventies bij het uitvallen van de aangeduidde controleurs. Hier herinner ik mij een tussenkomst die ik dringend moest realiseren omdat de controleur van de tijdcontrole in Bouillon een ongeval had en ik moest vervangen. Mijn voertuig was toen de vermaarde Capri 2.3(V6) GT en die heeft mij dan nog tijdig in Bouillon gebracht, 10' voordat het eerste rally voertuig zich aanbood. Inn die periode konden zo'n zaken nog gebeuren, controle was, zeker in Wallonië niet zo frequent.

Dit waren zowat de voornaamste exploten die deze chronometer heeft ondergaan en zonder " " " blessures " " " heeft overleefd.

Hopelijk heb ik je hiermede een dienst bewezen en wens je nog aangenaam en veel plezier met je Leonidas !


----------



## James T. Kirk©

2 Horloges onderweg! De ene een overduidelijke hommage aan een zeker bekend model en de ander een 'terug grijpen' op vroegere modellen met 2 kronen, jawel, de Cadence, die zou nou dan eindelijk in het magazijn zijn aangekomen en binnenkort worden verstuurd (mag ook wel eens na 2,5+ maand wachten!)


----------



## Great destinyman

Een heuze Pobeda handopwinder komt eraan. Kan niet wachten!


----------



## Buramu

Onderweg: een Tisell 40mm Pilot Type-B met Miyota 90S5 uurwerk.









(niet mijn foto)


----------



## JohnGo

In verhoogd stadium van voorpret, the Bull is onderweg :-!


----------



## Proenski

Deze stond al op mijn lijstje en omdat ik langzaam de (Orient kant van de) collectie wat wil "upgraden" en ik deze tegenkwam met een zeer nette deal de knoop maar doorgehakt voor deze Orient Star Retrograde:


----------



## Bidle

Niet helemaal mijn smaak, maar hopelijk is die snel binnen! Alvast veel voorpret.


----------



## Dunzdeck

Orient Ray I, blauwe plaat, eergisteren besteld op orientuhren.de. Het gebrek aan een blauwe duiker begon mij steeds meer dwars te zitten, en na lang getwijfeld te hebben over de Deaumar Ensign (objectief gezien een prachtig ding, maar miste gewoon iets) toch maar de trekker overgehaald en mijn eerste Orient gescoord. Ik ben erg benieuwd!


----------



## Bidle

Dunzdeck said:


> Orient Ray I, blauwe plaat, eergisteren besteld op orientuhren.de. Het gebrek aan een blauwe duiker begon mij steeds meer dwars te zitten, en na lang getwijfeld te hebben over de Deaumar Ensign (objectief gezien een prachtig ding, maar miste gewoon iets) toch maar de trekker overgehaald en mijn eerste Orient gescoord. Ik ben erg benieuwd!


Natuurlijk een waardeloze post zonder foto's. ;-)

Alvast veel voorpret en zien hem wel verschijnen.


----------



## Proenski

Proenski said:


> Deze stond al op mijn lijstje en omdat ik langzaam de (Orient kant van de) collectie wat wil "upgraden" en ik deze tegenkwam met een zeer nette deal de knoop maar doorgehakt voor deze Orient Star Retrograde:
> 
> View attachment 7371618


Hij is binnen en het is een beauty; klassiek sportief en zeer goed afgewerkt, wat dat betreft stelt Orient Star eigenlijk nooit teleur. Zo "out of the box" lijkt ie keurig de tijd te houden (niet onbelangrijk, hehe). Enige kritiekpuntje is de mate van afleesbaarheid, die is niet onder alle omstandigheden perfect. Dat wist ik voor de aanschaf al en heb daar ook geen problemen mee. Er is een later model (JDM volgens mij) waarvan de indices en wijzers donkerder zijn maar dat maakt het ontwerp alleen maar (onnodig) nog drukker naar mijn mening

Zo snel als mogelijk volgt een live foto


----------



## Proenski

De Seiko BFK, ofwel de Big Freakin' Kinetic (SKA369) omdat ik nog geen Pepsi had en ook geen Kinetic uurwerk en omdat ze uitverkocht raken leek me dit wel een goed moment om er nog eentje aan te schaffen ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Een gebruikte gekocht en verdikke, weer van hetzelfde model wat ik zojuist verkocht heb (rare lui die WIS!) Maar ik kon deze met mooie bezel en blauwe plaat niet laten gaan en ik heb een deal getroffen met de koper van mijn vorige om de armband weer terug te verkopen! :-d

(Foto's van verkoper)


----------



## JohnGo

Besteld bij Rob, SRPA21 Padi Turtle, levering is voorzien rond september/oktober...


----------



## joins

Deze komt de collectie vervoegen:
Seiko H558 5000 "Arnie"


----------



## Proenski

Is dat lcd schermpje ook verlicht?


----------



## Proenski

Na lang flirten: de Mido Belluna GMT


----------



## miniman_78

Tijdje geleden dat ik nog een horloge heb aangeschaft, nu 2 onderweg.

Chinese 6105 homage









en een Marathon GPM tritium met seiko caliber NH35a . Deze zal dienen om de chinese 6105 te modden


----------



## sv3rr3

Deze..


----------



## Proenski

Dat is een hele fraaie Hamilton!


----------



## sv3rr3

Dankje! Stond al een tijd op de lijst, nu eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt. Het is de H70595593


----------



## meaantje

Mischien wel de eenvoudigste en meest "dressy" uit de Seiko 5 series. Mooie aanvulling omdat ik nog geen dress watch heb. In Nederland niet te verkrijgen maar kon het niet laten en komt nu uit Amerika gevlogen. Het wachten is begonnen  Alleen wel de K versie en niet de J versie van de foto maar ik kon geen goede foto vinden van de k versie.


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> ... Alleen wel de K versie en niet de J versie ....


Als je zo'n opmerking maakt, moet je gelijk ook even tekst en uitleg geven - dat bespaart ons Googlen en we leren toch wat. Dus .... wat is het verschil tussen de J- en K-serie?

Enne .... gefeliciteerd. Voor de dressy look zul je dus ook op zoek moeten naar mooie leren bandjes.


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Als je zo'n opmerking maakt, moet je gelijk ook even tekst en uitleg geven - dat bespaart ons Googlen en we leren toch wat. Dus .... wat is het verschil tussen de J- en K-serie?
> 
> Enne .... gefeliciteerd. Voor de dressy look zul je dus ook op zoek moeten naar mooie leren bandjes.


Mijn excuses vanwege mijn Seiko obsessie de laatste tijd is zo iets heel vanzelfsprekend. Bij alle Seiko 5jes en bij deel van de duikers ook heb je die 2 verschillende versies. De J-versie ( in dit geval SNKM47J) is in Japan gemaakt en is bestemd voor vooral de eigen japanse markt. De K-versie (SNKM47K) is in Maleisie gemaakt en daar staat niet "made in japan" op de wijzerplaat. Verder zien ze er helemaal hetzelfde uit al zeggen sommigen dan de J versies iets beter afgewerkt zijn. Scheelt vaak maar een paar tientjes in prijs maar de J versies zijn in Europe een stuk zeldzamer. Plan was inderdaad ook een mooi leren bandje er op te doen!


----------



## MHe225

Dank je, meaantje. Excuses zijn niet nodig en, zoals gezegd, we hebben weer wat geleerd (ik in ieder geval; misschien wisten alle anderen dit al).

Het weekend is net begonnen - geniet er van.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Mischien wel de eenvoudigste en meest "dressy" uit de Seiko 5 series. Mooie aanvulling omdat ik nog geen dress watch heb. In Nederland niet te verkrijgen maar kon het niet laten en komt nu uit Amerika gevlogen. Het wachten is begonnen  Alleen wel de K versie en niet de J versie van de foto maar ik kon geen goede foto vinden van de k versie.


Dat is een heel net horloge. Persoonlijk ben ik niet altijd kapot van het vijfje op de wijzerplaat. Dat past mijnsinziens beter op de meer sportieve modellen en ik zou in dat geval eerder voor een model uit de SARB reeks gaan.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Dat is een heel net horloge. Persoonlijk ben ik niet altijd kapot van het vijfje op de wijzerplaat. Dat past mijnsinziens beter op de meer sportieve modellen en ik zou in dat geval eerder voor een model uit de SARB reeks gaan.
> 
> View attachment 9305514


Ben het met je eens. Zeker bij dit model zou het inderdaad beter staan zonder de 5. En bij sommige sport moddelen word dial ook veel te druk voor het 5 embleem. SARB033 is inderdaad echt prachtig. Qua afwerking heel goed en het ontwerp ook prachtig. Al is dit 5je dan wel de perfecte look-a-like.


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Vandaag op het HF afgesproken om deze Deep Blue over te nemen. Om e.e.a. te kunnen bekostigen, gaat mijn blauwe SeaRam 500 er dan weer uit... Ik denk wel dat ik er weer staal op wil, ik ben normaliter niet zo gek op rubber of siliconen...


----------



## meaantje

Wel iets geks onderweg :-! Al een tijdje mn ogen open gehouden voor dit model. Uiteindelijk in een heel onduidelijke advertentie toevallig op ebay gevonden (verkeerde naam, SH26 ipv 5H26). Eerste keer dat ik zo een bieding op ebay gedaan heb moet toegeven toch wel een adrenaline rush. Ik was uiteindelijk de enige bieder en voor een appel en een ei de veiling gewonnen. Mooi project om deze op te knappen. Volgens de koper liep het uurwerk 15 jaar geleden gewoon goed, batterij is nu natuurlijk leeg en loopt niet. Ben heel benieuwd.

Seiko 5H26-7A19 Pepsi


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Wel iets geks onderweg :-! Al een tijdje mn ogen open gehouden voor dit model. Uiteindelijk in een heel onduidelijke advertentie toevallig op ebay gevonden (verkeerde naam, SH26 ipv 5H26). Eerste keer dat ik zo een bieding op ebay gedaan heb moet toegeven toch wel een adrenaline rush. Ik was uiteindelijk de enige bieder en voor een appel en een ei de veiling gewonnen. Mooi project om deze op te knappen. Volgens de koper liep het uurwerk 15 jaar geleden gewoon goed, batterij is nu natuurlijk leeg en loopt niet. Ben heel benieuwd.
> 
> Seiko 5H26-7A19 Pepsi


Wat ga je doen? Wat KUN je nog doen is misschien een betere vraag ;-)


----------



## sv3rr3

Leuk hoor, mooi project. Wel vreemd dat de datum om 01:00 nog in het midden staat. Hopelijk niks geks en altijd leuk die veilingen.  Keep us posted


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Wat ga je doen? Wat KUN je nog doen is misschien een betere vraag ;-)


Is ook een beetje een impuls aankoop geweest. Zag er toevallig 1 op ebay en was al een tijdje opzoek naar een vintage pepsi quartz duiker. De vraag of het een slimme aankoopt was, tja. Het heeft me in ieder geval niet veel gekost ;-)

Nieuw glaasje sowieso. Kost maar 10 pond voor een orignele. En even beoordelen maar tzt ook een nieuwe bezel alleen zijn die een stuk prijziger.

Maar het lijkt vooral heel veel cosmetische schade aan de buitenkant maar de binnenkant lijkt nog perfect. Wijzers en wijzerplaat lijken nog helemaal in mint conditie te zijn. Wat natuurlijk een goed teken is dat het horloge nog altijd waterdicht is. Case zelf is lastig te oordelen maar wellicht een beetje polijsten.

Hoop alleen dat de betterij er uit is of in ieder geval niet is gaan lekker. Dat is mijn grootste zorg op dit moment.



sv3rr3 said:


> Leuk hoor, mooi project. Wel vreemd dat de datum om 01:00 nog in het midden staat. Hopelijk niks geks en altijd leuk die veilingen.  Keep us posted


dat is inderdaad ook een puntje van aandacht. Gelukkig is het een eenvoudig quartz uurwerkje.


----------



## PatjeB

Deze is onderweg uit Duitsland. Erg benieuwd 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Face4

065 is onderweg!


----------



## Proenski

Altijd al een Airman willen hebben, ik moest er wel wat stukken voor laten gaan maar hij is het waard.


----------



## meaantje

Om terug te komen op het laatste horloge. Mijn vintage Seiko verzameling is echt veel te groot geworden. Het horloge is aangekomen uit de USA. Heb hem naar de horlogemaker gebracht voor vervanging van de batterij/uurwerk checken en de wijzeplaat problemen. Hij is nu weer netjes recht en loopt prima. Was ook enorm vies maar nu glimt hij weer netjes. Nu nog een nieuw glaasje.


----------



## sv3rr3

Mooi hoor! Jaloers  Binnenkort graag weer een update met bandje en nieuw glas ;-)


----------



## Proenski

Het heeft wel wat zo'n zwaar gebruikte Seiko. Nieuw glas en heel licht polijstbeurtje maar meer zou ik zeker niet doen. Op een nieuwe band en je hebt een "looker" |>


----------



## meaantje

Bandje is onderweg. Glaasje weet ik nog niet zeker. Want ik heb geen crystal press namelijk. Ik ben in een opruimwoede mijn collectie aan het inkrimpen dus weet sowieso niet of deze gaat blijven.


----------



## wekke

juist gearriveerd, (nou eergisteren !)


----------



## meaantje

De Seiko verzamelwoude houdt aan. Gelukkig gaat er ook het een en ander weer uit! Maar ik kon het voor de prijs niet laten...


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Wij gaan binnenkort op bezoek bij onze zoon in de VS. Dat opent voor mij altijd de mogelijkheden om op eBay en in forums Amerikaanse en Canadese horloges te kopen en die naar zijn huis te sturen. Gezien ik geen geld heb voor dure horloges kan ik dan makkelijk de grens terug over want ik kom toch niet aan de € 430 2e hands prijs. (Maximum bedrag waarde invoer goederen vanuit niet EU land)

Ik heb inmiddels al 2 horloges gevonden (en 1 voor m'n vrouw, maar die mag voor zichzelf ook tot dat bedrag invoeren)

Een leuke Zodiac chronograaf en een Seiko solar liggen al op mij te wachten. Voor de Seiko solar heb ik al een zwart pvd stalen band, moet alleen nog 1 'lughole' uitboren, want het ding heeft 'fat springbars'. Ik houd niet zo van rubber banden, behalve die onder mijn fiets en auto) :-d Ik kijk nog verder en ben inmiddels ook al weer horloges aan het verkopen, want het geld moet ergens vandaan komen. ;-)


----------



## James T. Kirk©

Per abuis dubbel post.


----------



## JohnGo

Een skx013, kleine broer van skx007 gevonden in zo goed als nieuwe staat.
Mijn derde skx, na een 011(oranje) in bezit en een 009(pepsi) die ik vorig jaar verkocht heb.
Normaal begin volgende week binnen .

Twee foto's van de vorige eigenaar:


----------



## meaantje

Kan het soms gewoon niet laten weer iets nieuws toe te voegen aan de collectie. Een beetje op ebay kijken en dan zie je voor niet veel geld iets leuks, tja moeilijk om dan nee te zeggen. Vooral die vintage 5jes zijn echt geweldig, dit keer een 6119-5411.


----------



## meaantje

sv3rr3 said:


> Mooi hoor! Jaloers  Binnenkort graag weer een update met bandje en nieuw glas ;-)


Bij deze dan. Het project is af:










en om dat het kan nog een mooi herfst kiekje:


----------



## meaantje

Een vroege quartz (1974)


----------



## YoungDevoted

Na lang onderzoek, dan gisteren op Black Friday toch eindelijk mijn eerste kwaliteits horloge aangeschaft!


----------



## Proenski

Na van wat stukken afscheid te hebben genomen deze Oris. Oude voorraad uit de Mediteraine. Plaatje van internet geplukt, ik krijg 'm op staal


----------



## meaantje

Na een lange tijd weer een iets grotere nieuwe aanwinst. Mooie vintage King Seiko met het originele bandje.


----------



## Proenski

Deze Mido Multifort chrono, plaatje is van internet. Ik krijg 'm op staal.


----------



## JohnGo

Ik start het jaar met wat new old stock seiko's, de SDW664 'Mickey' uit 1994 en de S820 Ski-Thermo uit 1995. Twee horloges die nieuw waren toen ik een jaar of twintig was. Ik ben intussen iets minder nieuw :-x deze horloges hebben daar geen last van... ;-)

















Benieuwd alweer!


----------



## sv3rr3

De Bulova Moonwatch.. Mooi stukje geschiedenis en schijnt super accuraat te zijn.


----------



## JohnGo

Deze...

















;-)


----------



## Bamboogie

Onlangs heb ik deze kickstarter gebackt!
http://1.BNpNINg.kckb.st

Voor zover ik weet zijn betaalbare horloges met een meteoriet dial niet dik gezaait. Hebben jullie nog suggesties?


----------



## Proenski

Bamboogie said:


> Onlangs heb ik deze kickstarter gebackt!
> http://1.BNpNINg.kckb.st
> 
> Voor zover ik weet zijn betaalbare horloges met een meteoriet dial niet dik gezaait. Hebben jullie nog suggesties?


Hmm, this page doesn't exist.
??


----------



## Bidle

Even terug gebladerd en zie dat er het nodige weer bij iedereen is gearriveerd. Helemaal goed!!


----------



## meaantje

Bidle said:


> Even terug gebladerd en zie dat er het nodige weer bij iedereen is gearriveerd. Helemaal goed!!


Ik post maar een klein deel van wat incomming is hier anders bleef ik bezig met posten hier ;-)


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Ik post maar een klein deel van wat incomming is hier anders bleef ik bezig met posten hier ;-)


Dat was wel de bedoeling.. 

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

meaantje said:


> Ik post maar een klein deel van wat incomming is hier anders bleef ik bezig met posten hier ;-)


Kan toch niet,... gewoon delen, is enkel leuk. Schrijft de persoon die al een tijd niet langs is geweest,.....


----------



## meaantje

Er is nu op dit moment in ieder geval helemaal niks onderweg (behalve een bandje dan). Of nou ja in ieder gevaal niks onderweg naar mij toe, wel vandaag twee horloges op de bus gedaan die verkocht zijn.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ik wacht op mijn Manchester Watch Works Iconik 3... Die is inmiddels bij mijn broertje in Denver; komt eind mei naar me toe.


----------



## meaantje

Eindelijk weer een duiker:


----------



## meaantje

Nog iets onderweg. Nu al #3 die onderweg is. Kan niet wachten.


----------



## Bidle

meaantje said:


> Nog iets onderweg. Nu al #3 die onderweg is. Kan niet wachten.


Leuk horloge; met name de gele pushers. 
Wacht hier zelf nog op een Sinn.


----------



## Proenski

Bidle said:


> Leuk horloge; met name de gele pushers.
> Wacht hier zelf nog op een Sinn.


 Welk model Sinn? Ik zelf heb een oogje op de 104 maar heb besloten om hier voorlopig nog mee te wachten. Ik hoop dat ze op een gegeven moment wat meer pre-owned zullen opduiken.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Nog iets onderweg. Nu al #3 die onderweg is. Kan niet wachten.


Is dat een Giugiaro ontwerp?


----------



## meaantje

Bidle said:


> Leuk horloge; met name de gele pushers.
> Wacht hier zelf nog op een Sinn.


Thanks! Ze waren eigenlijk wat meer oranje. Plastic met patina ;-)



Proenski said:


> Is dat een Giugiaro ontwerp?


Volgens mij wel  In ieder geval wel heerlijke funky 80's styling.


----------



## Bidle

Proenski said:


> Welk model Sinn? Ik zelf heb een oogje op de 104 maar heb besloten om hier voorlopig nog mee te wachten. Ik hoop dat ze op een gegeven moment wat meer pre-owned zullen opduiken.


Ik wacht op een EZM-1 AR. Had het eigenlijk eerder moeten doen, maar kwam nu onlangs een hele mooie tegen.


----------



## Proenski

Ik wacht op deze Glycine World Traveler, ik heb de base 22 GMT verkocht maar hij droeg wel erg lekker dus toen ik deze Quartz (zelfde kast, grotere kroon) op de kop kon tikken voor een heel mooi prijsje kon ik het niet nalaten ;-)









Plaatje van Internet, niet de verkoper.


----------



## merl

Deze is onderweg. Altijd al een leuk model gevonden. Hopelijk is het een beetje in een goede staat. De foto's waren niet top en auctions yahoo blijft toch telkens een beetje een gok maar ja...YOLO ?


----------



## meaantje

Telt dit ook? Dit horloge had ik in januari op ebay gekocht. Eenmaal binnen bleken er een hoop problemen te zijn want het horloge liep niet goed. Opgestuurd naar de horlogemaker en nu eindelijk weer mijn kant op.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Telt dit ook? Dit horloge had ik in januari op ebay gekocht. Eenmaal binnen bleken er een hoop problemen te zijn want het horloge liep niet goed. Opgestuurd naar de horlogemaker en nu eindelijk weer mijn kant op.


Jawel hoor, fraaie Seiko. Was het de reparatie waard?


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Jawel hoor, fraaie Seiko. Was het de reparatie waard?


Ik ben met die horlogemaker in contact gekomen via het Seiko forum. Hij doet dit als vulling van zn oude dag nu hij met pensioen en hij levert echt heel goed werk :-! Hij zei al dat als ik geluk had dat ik hem niet per uur betaal ;-) Ik had het horloge als volledig werkend gekocht op Ebay maar er was een probleem met de dag weergave. Er ontbraken een paar schroefjes waardoor er een onderdeel los was gekomen bleek later... Heel amateuristisch allemaal van de vorige horlogemaker. Maar er waren ook meer (onvoorziene) problemen.:-|

Bij het uit elkaar halen van het horloge bleek ook dat er een verkeerd glaasje en bezel op zaten. De 1960's Seiko's hebben een bijzondere constructie, het glaasje word namelijk op de kast geplaatst en word vasgezet met de bezel vast die vast klikt. Dit glaasje was gewoon in de kast gedrukt en de bezel was vast gelijmd :roll: Er moest dus een nieuwe bezel komen en het glaasje moest worden vervangen (het vervangen van het glaasje stond al op de planning trouwens, bezel niet). Ook waren er nog een hoop andere problemen met de wijzers en het uurwerk. Maar na het uurwerk voor een 2e keer uit elkaar halen loopt het horloge nu al 3 dagen goed en is het onderweg naar mij.

Ik vind dit echt een mooi en bijzonder model. Het horloge deelt zijn DNA met de eerste automatische "62" Grand Seiko's. Ik ben zelf erg geinteresseerd in de 60's Seiko's.


----------



## MHe225

De anderen zeiden het al, dit telt ook. En wat een verhaal ..... Ik ben wel benieuwd naar wat duidelijkere foto's; ikzelf vind ook de vroege Grand Seiko's en 60er jaren Gewone Seiko's heel geslaagd. Ik heb hier, meen ik, verhaald hoe ik achter het net gevist heb met de 50th Anniversary GS, 'n ode aan het origineel uit 1960. Leek mij wel wat in plaats van een geboortejaar-horloge, maar dat heeft niet zo mogen zijn.

En omdat we allemaal graag plaatjes kijken (voor de goede orde, deze komt -helaas- niet mijn kant op):


----------



## meaantje

Jammer dat je achter het net gevist hebt. Had een prachtige catch geweest.

Hieronder een plaatje van de gehele familie. De Grand Seiko's waren in begin 60's alleen maar handwinders. Seiko's automaten vielen onder de Seikomatic lijn. De top of the line chronometer Seikomatics deden niks onder voor hun Grand Seiko broers. Later kreeg de Seikomatic chronometer de nieuwe Grand Seiko naam en werd het de eerste Grand Seiko. Links het model dat ik heb, de niet chronometer uitvoering van de familie. Rechts de 2015 reissue van de 62 GS.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Ik ben met die horlogemaker in contact gekomen via het Seiko forum. Hij doet dit als vulling van zn oude dag nu hij met pensioen en hij levert echt heel goed werk :-! Hij zei al dat als ik geluk had dat ik hem niet per uur betaal ;-) Ik had het horloge als volledig werkend gekocht op Ebay maar er was een probleem met de dag weergave. Er ontbraken een paar schroefjes waardoor er een onderdeel los was gekomen bleek later... Heel amateuristisch allemaal van de vorige horlogemaker. Maar er waren ook meer (onvoorziene) problemen.:-|
> 
> Bij het uit elkaar halen van het horloge bleek ook dat er een verkeerd glaasje en bezel op zaten. De 1960's Seiko's hebben een bijzondere constructie, het glaasje word namelijk op de kast geplaatst en word vasgezet met de bezel vast die vast klikt. Dit glaasje was gewoon in de kast gedrukt en de bezel was vast gelijmd :roll: Er moest dus een nieuwe bezel komen en het glaasje moest worden vervangen (het vervangen van het glaasje stond al op de planning trouwens, bezel niet). Ook waren er nog een hoop andere problemen met de wijzers en het uurwerk. Maar na het uurwerk voor een 2e keer uit elkaar halen loopt het horloge nu al 3 dagen goed en is het onderweg naar mij.
> 
> Ik vind dit echt een mooi en bijzonder model. Het horloge deelt zijn DNA met de eerste automatische "62" Grand Seiko's. Ik ben zelf erg geinteresseerd in de 60's Seiko's.


Dat is altijd prettig, om een goede horlogemaker achter de hand te hebben. Zeker wanneer je iets minder gangbare modellen/ uurwerken in je collectie hebt.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Dat is altijd prettig, om een goede horlogemaker achter de hand te hebben. Zeker wanneer je iets minder gangbare modellen/ uurwerken in je collectie hebt.


Zeker! Ik heb al weer 2 projectjes klaar liggen... Of nou ja op dit moment 1 en binnenkort 2. Daar zal ik vermoedelijk binnenkort wat over vertelen. Nu eerst een ander horloge dat onderweg is (hopelijk, *knocks on wood*) en wel gewoon goed loopt. De foto's zijn vaag maar van wat ik kan zien ziet het er heel goed uit. Wel een beetje tricky want de verkoper heeft 0 feedback op ebay. Gelukkig bestaat er paypal en ebay money back garuantee.


----------



## MHe225

M'n timing was perfect - bijna onderweg:


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> M'n timing was perfect - bijna onderweg:
> 
> View attachment 11783202


Benieuwd naar de voorkant! 

Helaas is de bovenste incomming van mij nooit binnengekomen. De verkoper had opeens op ebay gemeld dat het horloge niet meer werkte en de deal geannuleerd


----------



## Proenski

Hoewel ik geen super vintage liefhebber ben kon ik deze Finse Kermit niet laten liggen ;-)









foto is van de verkoper


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 11783202


Poppetje gezien, kastje dicht ........


----------



## meaantje

Een leuke 7a28 is onderweg


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Benieuwd naar de voorkant!










_(met excuses voor de reflecties in deze "vlotte foto")_


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 11858930
> 
> _(met excuses voor de reflecties in deze "vlotte foto")_


Nice! Een van de mooiste seamaster ontwerpen.

Is het een watchco?


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Nice! Een van de mooiste seamaster ontwerpen.
> 
> Is het een watchco?


Dank je en helemaal eens. Inderdaad een WatchCo, dus een nagenoeg nieuw horloge. Alleen het uurwerk niet, maar je zag de staat waarin dat verkeert. Zal later vandaag m'n Omega mesh installeren en dan ook maar een foto in de wat-draag-je draad. Mogelijk / waarschijnlijk zit ie dan wel om de pols van eega-lief


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 11858930
> 
> _(met excuses voor de reflecties in deze "vlotte foto")_


Mooi! :-!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Morgen komt mijn Iconik 3 :-d - de zwarte...


----------



## Al Faromeo

En eind juni - of anders nog wat later (er waren wat leverantieproblemen) - verwacht ik mijn a-13a van Paolo:


----------



## That-belgian-guy

Ik wacht momenteel op een G Gerlach pzl 37 lós die hopelijk volgende woensdag aankomt.
View attachment 12156682

G Gerlach horloges komen van een Pools horloge fanaat en horlogemaker die alles zelf ontwerpt en laat maken in polen op het mechanisme na. 
Het mechanisme is chinees, een Seagull ST1902 AAA grade. Seagull is wel erg gekend maar het blijft een risico. 
Maar het design is voor mij liefde op het eerste gezicht en bevat alle criteria die ik wil.

View attachment 12156674


Lumen, double domed saffierglas, 100m waterdicht, mechanisch (met de hand opwinden), chronograaf, piloot, veel details, leesbaarheid en geleverd met leder en Milanese meshbandje.

Typisch voor G.Gerlach is om hun horloges als een hommage voor het Poolse erfgoed te maken.
Deze horloge is een nadenken aan het Poolse gevechts vliegtuig PZL 37 Los. 
Deze kan je ook gegraveerd terugvinden op de achterkant de horloge.

View attachment 12156690
View attachment 12156698


Verder droom ik om ooit een omega speedmaster of een breitling te kopen als de portemonnee het ooit toelaat.


----------



## Proenski

Zien er goed afgewerkt uit deze Gerlach horloges, ben benieuwd naar de live foto's en ervaring :-!


----------



## That-belgian-guy

Proenski said:


> Zien er goed afgewerkt uit deze Gerlach horloges, ben benieuwd naar de live foto's en ervaring :-!


Ik heb zones een review geplaatst in het Engels vandaag bij de 'affordables' in WUS. 
ik plaats echter gerust met plezier een paar foto's hier!

Om al een idee te geven wat de ervaringen zijn momenteel :

Levering duurt een week. Eigenaar is druk bezig maar is via de fb pagina goed bereikbaar ( binnen dezelfde dag gewoonlijk antwoord)

Het horloge werd geleverd in een mooie houten doos met een leren bandje van echt goede kwaliteit ( lekker soepel leder mer een mooie korrel) en een Milanese bandje.

De afwerking van het horloge is prachtig. De details in gepolijst en geborsteld staal. De graveringen van het logo en het gevechtsvliegtuig. De manier hoe het lumen op elk cijfer, de top van de chronosecondenwijzer, de kleine secondenwijzer en de handen is toegepast.

De lumen is daarentegen net iets te snel uitgewerkt.

Ik ben alvast verliefd!


----------



## That-belgian-guy

Zo enthousiast als ik ben heb ik er nog een stoffen bandje bij gekocht. 
15€ voor een rood/zwarte nato leek me redelijk. 
Ik heb ze voor de foto's al rap allemaal al eens geïnstalleerd en ik vind ze alle drie er goed bij staan.


----------



## meaantje

Deze is onderweg, als het goed is tenminste...


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Deze is onderweg, als het goed is tenminste...


Da's er toch ook een uit de Alpinist serie?


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Da's er toch ook een uit de Alpinist serie?


Officieel volgens mij niet. Maar hij heeft wel veel gelijkenisen met de wel bekende SARB017. Ik ben echt heel benieuwd naar dit horloge, ik heb nog nooit wat uit de SAR lijn gehad van Seiko.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Officieel volgens mij niet. Maar hij heeft wel veel gelijkenisen met de wel bekende SARB017. Ik ben echt heel benieuwd naar dit horloge, ik heb nog nooit wat uit de SAR lijn gehad van Seiko.


Hoewel ik 'm weinig draag blijf ik de SARB017 een beauty vinden. De SARB en SARG lijnen van Seiko staan bekend om de uitstekende afwerking dus dat zal wel goed zitten.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Hoewel ik 'm weinig draag blijf ik de SARB017 een beauty vinden. De SARB en SARG lijnen van Seiko staan bekend om de uitstekende afwerking dus dat zal wel goed zitten.


Daarom ben ik er zo benieuwd naar, iedereen die zo hoog opgeeft over die klokjes |> De SARG heeft wel veel weg van jouw Hamilton in het wat dragen we topic


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Daarom ben ik er zo benieuwd naar, iedereen die zo hoog opgeeft over die klokjes |> De SARG heeft wel veel weg van jouw Hamilton in het wat dragen we topic


Wel wat maar veel zou ik het niet als veel omschrijven. Cijfers vs indices, champagne wijzerplaat vs creme, dag- en datum aanduiding vs datum etc. Ze hebben wel een beetje hetzelfde "gevoel" dat wel


----------



## JohnGo

Deze zomerse Seiko5, de Mount Fuji LE, ben benieuwd!


----------



## Proenski

Over zomerse horloges gesproken; eigenlijk koop ik elk jaar wel nabij of tijdens de vakantie een "zomer horloge". En gezien de vakantiebestemming vond ik deze wel toepasselijk, een Edox Delfin quartz model met een waterbestendigheid van 200 meter.








Foto van het web geplukt


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Over zomerse horloges gesproken; eigenlijk koop ik elk jaar wel nabij of tijdens de vakantie een "zomer horloge". En gezien de vakantiebestemming vond ik deze wel toepasselijk, een Edox Delfin quartz model met een waterbestendigheid van 200 meter.
> 
> View attachment 12335593
> 
> Foto van het web geplukt


Doet me qua band en kast denken aan de vintage quartz horloges uit de 70's. Zeker een bijzonder ontwerp.


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> Doet me qua band en kast denken aan de vintage quartz horloges uit de 70's. Zeker een bijzonder ontwerp.


Nu je het zegt. Deze is wel een maatje groter dan toen 43mm maar voor een "maritiem" (althans zo zie ik 'm) vind ik het kunnen. Die blauwe bezel en de steriele wijzerplaat deden het voor mij.

Er is ook een quartz chrono die is ook niet verkeerd trouwens en een open heart automaat maar daar zit de kroon aan de andere kant en ik kan daar niet aan wennen...


----------



## CADirk

Volgende week zou er hier een Seiko SUN033 binnen moeten komen, een 5M85 in een klassieker jasje dan de SUN019.


----------



## Proenski

CADirk said:


> Volgende week zou er hier een Seiko SUN033 binnen moeten komen, een 5M85 in een klassieker jasje dan de SUN019.


Heb je ook foto's? Maakt het een stuk levendiger ;-)


----------



## CADirk

Nog geen foto van het horloge (is nog niet binnen natuurlijk) maar even een afbeelding geleend van jomashop om een impressie te geven.
Ik heb wel al een exemplaar van dit horloge in handen gehad en niet zo heel groot (44mm ofzo) redelijk dik (ongeveer 15mm), open caseback en kinetic met 24 uurs klok.
Er gaat waarschijnlijk wel een bruine leren band op binnenkort, want die vind ik wat comfortabeler dan de metalen banden.
Alles wel onder voorbehoud dat DHL en creationwatches netjes leveren, maar daar heb ik wel vertrouwen in.


----------



## Proenski

Da's een mooie! Ik moest eerst ook niets van staal hebben maar ik heb nu voor veel horloges ook wel een stalen band voor (al dan niet aftermarket). Staal, rubber en nato; het draagt toch allemaal lekkerder als het warm is


----------



## meaantje

Ik ben na de verkoop van mijn vorige king Seiko opzoek geweest naar een vervanger. Eindelijk deed deze mogelijkheid zich voor, klopte helemaal voor mij. Kan niet wachten....


----------



## MHe225

^^^
Ziet goed uit - gefeliciteerd. 

Ikzelf kijk ook naar KS en vroege GS modellen. Ben niet heel hard op zoek, maar op 'n dag ..... Ze hebben voor mij de allure van vroege Omega's en IWC's en doen daar kwalitatief niet voor onder. En dat voor een fractie van de prijs. Ik heb mijn zinnen gezet op een Hi-Beat en die komen minder vaak langs (in goede staat).


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> ^^^
> Ziet goed uit - gefeliciteerd.
> 
> Ikzelf kijk ook naar KS en vroege GS modellen. Ben niet heel hard op zoek, maar op 'n dag ..... Ze hebben voor mij de allure van vroege Omega's en IWC's en doen daar kwalitatief niet voor onder. En dat voor een fractie van de prijs. Ik heb mijn zinnen gezet op een Hi-Beat en die komen minder vaak langs (in goede staat).


Thanks! Ik had in januari al een King Seiko gekocht. Zwaar onder de indruk van het horloge toen ik het eenmaal in mn handen had. Ik vind hem in deze kast variant zeker een van de mooiste horloges ooit gemaakt. Mischien ben ik als Seiko adept wat bevooroordeeld maar ik vind de King Seiko's echt veel mooier dan de Omega's in dezelfde prijsklasse. Ik had mijn oude King Seiko verkocht omdat ik er eentje wilde in een beter staat (in april ergens vekrocht volgens mij). Sindsdien ook met een schuin oog gekeken naar verschillende aanbiedingen, dit was verreweg de beste deal die ik gezien heb dus was de deal snel gemaakt.

Jij bent echt opzoek naar een 36.000 bpm model of ook een 28.800 zoals deze?


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Jij bent echt opzoek naar een 36.000 bph model of ook een 28.800 zoals deze?


De voorkeur gaat uit naar een 10 Hz exemplaar - dat heb ik nog niet in mijn collectie, maar de iets langzamere (8 Hz) HiBeat modellen worden niet op voorhand afgeschreven.
Misschien kun je via IM nog wat meer info en details delen, ervaringen, goede aanbieders, prijs-range, .....? Bij voorbaat dank.

PS - heb meteen een typfoutje gecorrigeerd ..... (Grand) Seiko heeft nog niet de kennis in huis om 600 Hz mechanische horloges te maken :-d


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> De voorkeur gaat uit naar een 10 Hz exemplaar - dat heb ik nog niet in mijn collectie, maar de iets langzamere (8 Hz) HiBeat modellen worden niet op voorhand afgeschreven.
> Misschien kun je via IM nog wat meer info en details delen, ervaringen, goede aanbieders, prijs-range, .....? Bij voorbaat dank.
> 
> PS - heb meteen een typfoutje gecorrigeerd ..... (Grand) Seiko heeft nog niet de kennis in huis om 600 Hz mechanische horloges te maken :-d


Er is maar 1 10hz automatisch uurwerk geweest, de 6159 en die zat alleen in de Grand Seiko's. De meeste hi-beat automaten zijn slechts 28.000 bph (ja nu wel goed). Veel handwinders zijn dan wel weer 36.000 bph. Ik zou vooral even rond kijken welke modellen je het mooiste vind, want er zijn er namelijk heel veel.


----------



## Proenski

Call me crazy maar nadat ik tijdens de vakantie mijn (gemodde) SKX vaak om de pols heb gehad kon ik de verleiding niet weerstaan om de 009 ook in huis te halen. Gaat waarschijnlijk "ten koste" van mijn BFK dat wel.


----------



## meaantje

Proenski said:


> Call me crazy maar nadat ik tijdens de vakantie mijn (gemodde) SKX vaak om de pols heb gehad kon ik de verleiding niet weerstaan om de 009 ook in huis te halen. Gaat waarschijnlijk "ten koste" van mijn BFK dat wel.
> 
> View attachment 12426903


We zijn toch allemaal gek dat we horloges verzamelen? ;-)


----------



## Proenski

meaantje said:


> We zijn toch allemaal gek dat we horloges verzamelen? ;-)


Ha! Ja, dat sowieso maar ik was net bezig om de doublures uit de collectie te halen.. Maar goed, ondanks zijn tekort komingen vind ik de SKX toch een geweldig horloge en voor het geld kun je bijna een Turtle kopen maar ik vind de Pepsi variant daarvan gewoon minder geslaagd dus call me crazy :-d


----------



## JohnGo

Binnen 5 dagen zekerheid over deze HFLE op basis van de DL63 ⌚⏰⏳ :-!


----------



## meaantje

Ook een panda


----------



## meaantje

Er is weer een hoop leuks incomming:


----------



## MHe225

meaantje said:


> Er is weer een hoop leuks incoming:


Gepast jaloers ..... 'n Pogue in aantocht. Ik zoek waarschijnlijk niet hard genoeg (momenteel ook geen prioriteit) en heb ook een paar keer jammerlijk achter het net gevist.
Gefeliciteerd met alle drie de aanwinsten en ben benieuwd hoe deze zijn als je ze in handen hebt. Ga je voor een restauratie van de Pogue?


----------



## meaantje

MHe225 said:


> Gepast jaloers ..... 'n Pogue in aantocht. Ik zoek waarschijnlijk niet gard genoeg (momenteel ook geen prioriteit) en heb ook een paar keer jammerlijk achter het net gevist.
> Gefeliciteerd met alle drie de aanwinsten en ben benieuwd hoe deze zijn als je ze in handen hebt. Ga je voor een restauratie van de Pogue?


Gek genoeg loop ik altijd gewoon tegen dit soort dingen aan. Ik was helemaal niet actief opzoek naar een Pogue, want ik had al een blauwe. Maar ik zou graag nog wel eens een gouden willen proberen en die gouden plaat in het echt zien. Ik zag toevallig gister avond op Ebay toen ik een horloge zag met als titel alleen "Montre Homme Seiko" met nog 2 uur te gaan en 12.50 euro bod (uit eindelijk wel nog geexplodeerd op het eind qua prijs). Dit soort obscure onder de radar advertenties zijn het leukste. Er stond dat hij niet liep en de batterij vervangen moest worden, wellicht dat hij na een Seiko shake ook gewoon goed loopt weer. Als hij goed loopt doe ik er een nieuw glaasje op en ga ik hem dragen. Kast is lastig te beoordelen van de foto's maar de tachymeter en dial zien er goed uit nog.


----------



## Proenski

Het moest er een keertje van komen natuurlijk... ;-)








Foto van de verkoper


----------



## MHe225

Proenski said:


> Het moest er een keertje van komen natuurlijk... ;-)


Wat, (1) Omega, (2) vintage of (3) beide?
Mogelijk 2 vliegen in één klap?

Had de verkoper ook nog een foto van de voorkant, of ben je alleen geïnteresseerd in het uurwerk? :-d

Gefeliciteerd; we zijn benieuwd naar jouw foto's.


----------



## Proenski

MHe225 said:


> Wat, (1) Omega, (2) vintage of (3) beide?
> Mogelijk 2 vliegen in één klap?
> 
> Had de verkoper ook nog een foto van de voorkant, of ben je alleen geïnteresseerd in het uurwerk? :-d
> 
> Gefeliciteerd; we zijn benieuwd naar jouw foto's.


3, een Geneve uit mijn geboortejaar dus zeker vintage :-d In zeer goede staat en zonder datum wat 'm nog rustiger maakt |> Een goed uurwerk kan ik zeker waarderen maar het is voor mij onderdeel van het geheel; ik ga vooral voor de "looks" als dit enigszins zinnig klinkt :think:

Op verzoek;-)


----------



## Jo Hande

Er is een Seiko SNKF63J onderweg om een "modificatie" te realiseren!


----------

